
Chilly cages may skew disease studies in lab mice - DrScump
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/chilly-cages-may-skew-disease-studies-lab-mice?tgt=nr
======
whiddershins
I've never understood why we use mice for diet studies, when the diet they've
adapted to would appear to be so different from the diet humans have adapted
to.

~~~
jimrandomh
It's because mice weren't included in the Animal Welfare Act of 1966, while
other major model organisms were. This made mice much easier to use, and then
the widespread use of mice caused infrastructure to build up around supporting
studies of them. It led the whole field into a deeply confused quagmire.

------
DrScump
Supposedly, murine models are the closest analog to many human processes with
manageable size and price. Plus, they fit easily into any microwave at snack
time.

They don't correlate well at all in some areas, like brown fat (humans don't
have a significant amount)

------
ars
The more interesting result is that cold temperatures apparently are very
beneficial!

It should be interesting to try to replicate this to humans.

~~~
DrScump
Cold also is generally beneficial at making you burn energy and helps HGH
release, so I finish showers with cold-ish water.

Most Americans overheat their homes, IMHO -- certainly in my family.

